
Mathematician's anger over his unread 500-page proof - olalonde
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn26753-mathematicians-anger-over-his-unread-500page-proof.html#.VM8RKVWUfxg
======
CmonDev
It's like an open-source project written using an obscure functional language
and a strange pattern-heavy custom framework. Could be great, but who will
bother reading when one can be building his own open-source project?

